# Hoyt carbon defiant



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

Let me start by explaining the situation. Last year I decided to test out a Mathews bow for 2017. I ended up testing 2 (a Z3 and a Halon), at the end of the extended season here in utah I posted them for sale. A guy wanted to trade a nearly brand new defiant for both (was a Mathews guy trying hoyt and said he wasn't happy), I wasn't going to trade but my friend wanted to buy the defiant. After the trade he had to back out so I'm stuck with it when I had plans to test the new elites this year.

I picked the bow up bare, it's a carbon defiant 31 ATA black riser with green 70 pound limbs and green strings. I tossed on a NAP drop away I had laying around, threw on a G5 XR sight that I loved, it came with a hoyt 4 arrow quiver in black and I tossed on a limbsaver stabilizer. Currently at 28" draw.

I went and shot it and without even tuning in was hitting spots on the wife's bag target at 30. That is as much as I've shot it, with the holidays I didn't want to spend time setting up a bow I wanted to sell but I had to verify it was solid before I passed it on.

Bow has not been registered yet for warranty, it shoots good and is a solid bow, I just had other plans for this year. Id like to get 1300 out of it since i was way over that into the 2 bows i traded for it. But im open to possible trades.

I would like some nice binos to test, maven b1s or similar 10x42s at least. Would be very interested in a kifaru slick bag or a very light bag set up like a zpack 10 degree normal size would be perfect but open to options. I'd also be interested in either a prime centergy hybrid or elite energy 35 but want 2017 or newer model. A Good tripod set up could be used as partial trade. Would be interested in some Easton arrows (28.5 length, wanting to shoot 4 vane AAE stealth this year, need to be about 425 total arrow weight with 100 gr tip). Have wanted to test out solid broad heads for a while. Interested in sitka Kelvin jacket or kifaru lost park parka in a medium. 

If it's not obvious I'm a gear junkie so who knows you may have something else I'd like to test. Text is best- Four3572four283four.


----------



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

Price drop to 1100


----------



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

Sold


----------

